# "Sarrazin-Partei" - Gute oder schlechte Idee?



## CPU-GPU (5. September 2010)

Ja, auf dem Artikel unten basierend möcht ich mal eure meinung hören: könnt ihr euch Vorstellen, dass Sarrazin eine eigene Partei leiten könnte und würdet ihr diese wählen?

Hier mal die Artikel
Umfrage sieht 18 Prozent für Sarrazin-Partei - Service - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Ahab (5. September 2010)

Eher schlechte Idee. Er hat zwar Recht, aber ich denke nicht dass es für eine ganze Partei reichen würde.  Wäre aber interessant...


----------



## Malkav85 (5. September 2010)

Hm, das Konservative der CDU, die soziale Ader der Linken und das Umweltbewusstsein der Grünen wäre eine interessante Mischung  

Aber ersteres ist zu engstirnig, fürs zweite fehlt das Geld und fürs dritte gibt es zu wenig Umsetzungswille in Deutschland.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2010)

Das ist eine miese Idee, da würden sich dann eh nur ein Großteil der Leute versammeln, die geistig komplett durchgeknallt sind (laut Sarrazin duch Vererbung), so wie bei den Linken...  und bei den Wählern würden halt vielleicht um die 15-20% für die Partei stimmen, aber eher nur aus Protest - ich vermute eher VIEL weniger: die aktuell angeblich 18% sind aus Spontan-Umfragen. Wenn so eine Partei erstmal ein Programm aufstellt und Kandiaten veröffentlicht und dann der "hype" schon längst verflogen ist, sieht das ganze sicher nochmal völlig anders aus.


----------



## herethic (5. September 2010)

Das sind wohl die gleichen 18% die Horst Schlämmer als Bundeskanzler haben wollten...


----------



## steffen0278 (5. September 2010)

Zum Wachrütteln der angestaubten Parteien eine gute Idee. Einige Sachen würde ich sogar unterstützen aus dem Buch.
Es ist nur schlimm, das nur ein Thema aus dem Buch so hohe Wellen schlägt. Die Vorschläge zur Bildungspolitik werden garnicht erst angesprochen oder diskutiert. 

Als Deutscher hat man es eh schwer. Sagt man was gegen die Einwanderungspolitik wird man in der ganzen Welt gleich als Nazi tituliert. Frankreich setzt das Kopftuchverbot und die Schweiz das Minarettverbot durch. Da sagt keiner was.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. September 2010)

Dein letzter Absatz hat hier aber das Thema verfehlt und entfacht eine weitere Diskussion, wie sie schon geschlossen wurde.

Auch wenn ich dir zustimmen muss, ist hier das Thema, ob es eine solche Partei geben könnte, oder eben nicht


----------



## MomentInTime (6. September 2010)

Einen neuen Führer braucht das Land.


----------



## Terence Skill (6. September 2010)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Einen neuen Führer braucht das Land.



Solche Aussagen sind ziemlich gefährlich... zumindest in Deutschland. Leider werden hier allzugerne Parallelen zu vergangenen Zeiten gezogen 
Hättest du ein politisches Amt inne, wäre allein dieser Satz sicherlich ein Grund für die "politisch korrekten" dich von jenem zu entfernen. Ganz egal wie du das meintest. 

Zum Thema einer Sarrazin Partei... Auch wenn ich Herrn Sarrazin für seinen Mut und seine Courage äusserst schätze, empfände ich es als recht fahrlässig nur aus Protest eine solche zu wählen. Da bedarf es weit mehr als den Grund des Protests. Und solange wir ein politisches System haben in der man in der Regel nur per Koalition die absolute Mehrheit bekommen kann, nützen sämtliche Alternativen ohne absolute Mehrheit recht wenig. 

Ist ein wenig wie beim Wäsche waschen... Wenn du eine Wäsche-Trommel voll mit schwarzen Klamotten hast und dann ein weisses T-Shirt reinhaust werden die schwarzen Sachen sicherlich nicht weiß werden. Dafür wird das weiße Shirt früher oder später grau wenn nicht sogar schwarz 

An der Umfrage habe ich nicht teilgenommen weil mir die Antworten zu einfarbig sind. Es käme ganz darauf an wie das Programm etc einer solchen Partei aussähe. Da müsste man zum abstimmen mehr drüber wissen.


----------



## Sash (6. September 2010)

gab doch ne umfrage, mom würden 18% beitreten.
schon lustig, die meisten wären wohl juden. als die nachricht mit dem gen die runde machte meldete sich natürlich sofort der zdj, und war empört. paar tage später kam ne nachricht aus israel, und die stimmten ihm zu. schon komisch.. ansich hat er recht, aber anderseits ist sowas zu gefährlich und gehört verboten bevor wir bald einen letzten kreuzzug ins heilige land anfangen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> gab doch ne umfrage, mom würden 18% beitreten.



*Wählen* würden die 18% diese Partei, wenn soviele Leute dort eintreten würden, wärs die stärkste Partei in Deutschland!


----------



## Wendigo (6. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> gab doch ne umfrage, mom würden 18% beitreten.
> schon lustig, die meisten wären wohl juden. als die nachricht mit dem gen die runde machte meldete sich natürlich sofort der zdj, und war empört. paar tage später kam ne nachricht aus israel, und die stimmten ihm zu. schon komisch.. ansich hat er recht, aber anderseits ist sowas zu gefährlich und gehört verboten bevor wir bald einen letzten kreuzzug ins heilige land anfangen.



Gibts dafür ne Quelle, dass er in Israel Zustimmung sammeln konnte. Find das auch etwas komisch.

Ansonsten hat er in gewissen Bereichen einfach recht. Manche Dinge darf man hier in D nicht aussprechen, obwohl sie einfach stimmen. Hier im Forum ist es doch ähnlich.


----------



## MomentInTime (6. September 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen sind ziemlich gefährlich... zumindest in Deutschland. Leider werden hier allzugerne Parallelen zu vergangenen Zeiten gezogen
> Hättest du ein politisches Amt inne, wäre allein dieser Satz sicherlich ein Grund für die "politisch korrekten" dich von jenem zu entfernen. Ganz egal wie du das meintest.



Nun komm' ich doch nicht um eine Erklärung herum... Mein 1. Beitrag in diesem Thread war zynische Ironie.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Gibts dafür ne Quelle, dass er in Israel Zustimmung sammeln konnte. Find das auch etwas komisch.


 
Das ist wieder typisch für die ganze Diskussion... es wird nicht mal gesagt, WELCHER Aussage zugestimmt wurde, und von wem, und warum... und trotzdem hat jeder ne Meinung dazu...


----------



## Sash (6. September 2010)

Deutsch-israelischer Schriftsteller Chaim Noll verteidigt Sarrazin
Ungewöhnlicher Beistand für Thilo Sarrazin: Der deutsch-israelische Schriftsteller Chaim Noll verteidigt in einem Beitrag in der "Frankfurter Allgemeinen Zeitung" die Aussage Sarrazins, dass alle Juden ein bestimmtes Gen teilen würden. 

Noll argumentiert, dass die Juden sich selbst genetisch definieren würden. Jude sei nämlich, wer eine jüdische Mutter habe. Darüber würde viel in Israel geforscht- und auch offen gestritten. 

Der Zentralrat der Juden hatte Sarrazin wegen dieser Aussage in die Nähe der NPD gerückt. 
Deutsch-israelischer Schriftsteller Chaim Noll verteidigt Sarrazin


Thilo Sarrazins These vom "jüdischen Gen" - In Israel versteht man die Aufregung nicht
Mit seiner Behauptung "Alle Juden teilen ein bestimmtes Gen" hat Thilo Sarrazin in Deutschland für viel Aufregung gesorgt. Auch der Zentralrat der Juden war empört. In Israel dagegen entrüstet man sich nicht über Sarrazin. Dort ist man stolz auf die genetische Gemeinsamkeit zwischen den Juden. 

Im Juni hatten erst zwei wissenschaftliche Studien aus Israel und den USA bestätigt, dass die Juden viele Gene von einer gemeinsamen jüdischen Gruppe aus dem Mittleren Osten geerbt haben, die dort vor etwa 3.000 Jahren gelebt hat. Auf diese Studien hat sich angeblich auch Sarrazin bezogen. 

Heute gibt es etwa 13 Millionen Juden, die nicht nur durch Kultur und Religion, sondern auch durch ein genetisches Erbe miteinander verbunden sind, schrieb auch die Zeitung "Tagesspiegel" im Juni. Auch der israelische Innenminister Eli Yishai ist vom "jüdischen Gen" überzeugt. 
Thilo Sarrazins These vom "jüdischen Gen" - In Israel versteht man die Aufregung nicht


----------



## Jan565 (6. September 2010)

Die Idee finde ich schon gut, warum auch nicht. Die NPD ist auch eine Partei die es geben darf, jeder darf seine Meinung sagen. Auch wenn diese sich stark gegen andere Richtet. Manchmal haben sie auch vollkommen recht, nur viele Trauen sich nicht dem zu zu stimmen, weil man dann gleich als Rechtsradikaler abgestempelt wird.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. September 2010)

ganz schlechte Idee! Die Idee von der Eugenik hatten wir vor ein paar Jahrzehnten schonmal...was draus geworden ist weiß ja jeder (außer vllt. ein paar NDPlern)...


----------



## JePe (6. September 2010)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Mein 1. Beitrag in diesem Thread war zynische Ironie.



Noe, er war dumm und OT noch dazu. Aber mach Dir nix draus. Das zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch die gesamte Diskussion.


----------



## Wendigo (6. September 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Noe, er war dumm und OT noch dazu. Aber mach Dir nix draus. Das zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch die gesamte Diskussion.



Sagt jemand, der selber noch gar keine Stellung bezogen hat bzw seine Meinung geäußert hat. Na...


----------



## JePe (7. September 2010)

Klick.

Eine weitere Partei halte ich fuer voellig ueberfluessig; sie wuerde zur Integrationsproblematik aehnlich viel messbaren Mehrwert beitragen wie die Piraten zu Netzfragen. Ich habe auch wirklich nicht den Eindruck, dass Herr Sarazzin sich diese Frage selbst je gestellt hat?


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

Sarrazin hat in einem Punkt recht, und da geben ihm auch viele Deutschen recht: Wir haben verdammt viele integrationsunwillige Ausländer in Dt. 
Viel zu viele.

Aber Sarrazin kommt zu dem Schluss, dass unter anderem deren Gene daran schuld sind, deren vererbte Dummheit

Und das ist ja mal totaler Bullshit. Hat der Jude jetzt plötzlich ein Gen mehr, das er guter Banker wird? Oder neben dem X und Y-Chromosom noch ein $-Chromosom?

Und der Muslim ist prinzipiell dumm, weil die Sonne zu stark auf den mütterlichen Bauch geknallt hat?

Die von ihm zitierten Wissenschaftler widersprechen ihm, er hat überhaupt nicht verstanden was die eigentlich meinten.

Und was eine Partei, die einen Vorsitzenden mit der Vorstellung von genetisch bevorteilten und genetisch benachteiligten Menschen so alles anrichten kann haben wir ja grade in Dt. zu genüge erlebt.

Aber hey, lasst ihn an die macht, dann wars diesmal wenigstens ein Deutscher der uns ins Verderben führt, und kein Östereicher


----------



## Terence Skill (8. September 2010)

Nun, wenn man bedenkt das es bei den meisten Türken etc. nicht unüblich ist Verwandte, z.B. die eigene Cousine zu heiraten kann man durchaus auch solche Schlüsse ziehen. Allzu oft kommt es dadurch zu schweren Behinderungen. So entstehen dort ganze Generationen... 

Interessanter Beitrag zum Thema Inzest unter Muslimen:

Zölibat & Mehr: Inzest unter Muslimen


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

Das hat nichts mit Muslim oder Nichtmuslim zu tun, rein gar nichts.

Bosnien ist auch stark muslimisch geprägt. Wenn da wer auf die Idee kommen würde, seine eigene Cousine, Schwester, was auch immer zu heiraten etc., der dürfte sich ganz schnell daran gewöhnen, durch nen Schlauch mit Ventil zu pinkeln, denn die Manneskraft würde ihm abgeschnitten werden

Es gibt immer bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppen, die irgendwas machen. Auf die Religion lässt sich das bei genauerer Betrachtung aber in den seltensten Fällen zurückführen.

Beispiel Mädchenbeschneidung in Afrika. Erster Gedanke der meisten Deutschen?
Bekloppte Muslime, die mit ihrem Koran immer, was tun die den armen Mädchen an

Wenn man aber mal hinguckt sieht man, dass die christlichen Schwarzen in der Region auch die Mädchen beschneiden!

Die halten beschnittene Mädchen für rein, das ist eine jahrtausende alte Tradition. Tradition, nicht Religion.

Und wenn es in bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen nunmal nicht unüblich ist, die eigene Cousine etc. zu nageln, dann liegt das sicher nicht am Koran, der Bibel, Buddha oder weiß der Teufel

Das sind einfach nur Gewohnheiten bestimmter Menschen, und hat mit deren Religion GAR NICHTS zu tun.


----------



## Terence Skill (8. September 2010)

Sicher hat das nicht unbedingt etwas mit der Religion zu tun, was auch keiner gesagt hat. Allerdings ist das im Islam normal und sogar die bevorzugte Art.
Der Herr Sarrazin redet überwiegend auch nur von wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen...

"Stichprobenartig haben wir im Buch abgedruckte Tabellen mit den jeweiligen Quellen verglichen und Sarrazins Berechnungen nachgeprüft; nennenswerte Fehler konnten wir in diesen Stichproben nicht finden. Obwohl fachfremd, scheint Sarrazin das, was er in psychologischen Fachbüchern gelesen hat, im Wesentlichen verstanden zu haben. Manche Details hätte man aber präziser und ausführlicher darstellen können."

"Die von Sarrazin angeführten Zahlen, die sich auf die Bedeutung der Genetik für Intelligenzunterschiede beziehen, sind korrekt."

"Aufgrund vieler Zwillings-, Adoptions- und Patchworkfamilienstudien aus unterschiedlichsten Ländern wissen wir, dass sich Intelligenzunterschiede von Menschen zu fünfzig bis achtzig Prozent durch genetische Faktoren aufklären lassen"

"In der Tat schneiden türkische Immigrantenkinder in Schulleistungs- und Intelligenzteststudien schwach ab. Diese Werte korrespondieren mit ähnlichen Werten in den Herkunftsländern und einer geringeren Bildung Erwachsener sowie einem intellektuell weniger stimulierendem Familienklima. Deshalb sind die Befunde vermutlich gültig."

Intelligenz von Menschen und Ethnien: Was ist dran an Sarrazins Thesen? - Integration - Feuilleton - FAZ.NET

Das die Intelligenz in Schulen usw stark ausgebaut werden kann, das ist klar. Dazu bedarf es aber auch den Willen etwas zu lernen...


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

Die schweizer Wissenschaftlerin, die er ständig zitiert, sagt, er hat grundlegende Zusammenhänge in der Intelligenzforschung nicht verstanden und reiße Zitate völlig aus dem Zusammenhalt, was dann einen falschen Eindruck vermittelt. Sie sagt, was Herr Sarrazin behaupet, ist schlicht falsch.

Und ganz ehrlich, was sollen Zwillingsstudien etc. bringen, wenn es um Religion und Herkunft geht?

Die Unterschiede sind in Deutschen Familien da exakt gleich groß wie in muslimischen Familien^^
Da gibt es auch sehr interessante Studien drüber. Die besagen, jedes Kind versucht, die maximale Aufmerksamkeit der Eltern auf sich zu ziehen. Wenn das ältere Kind Aufmerksamkeit bekommt, weil es gut in der Schule ist, sucht sich das andere Kind eine andere Domäne aus, um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Z.B. indem es nur Unsinn anstellt, schwänzt etc. Gibt auch sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit^^

Das hat dann mit der vererbten Intelligenz aber gar nichts zu tun, auch wenn das eine Kind tolle Zeugnisse bringt und das andere eben nicht. Sie können beide gleich intelligent sein. Ob jemand intelligent ist oder nicht sieht man nämlich nicht unbedingt am Zeugnis^^


----------



## Terence Skill (8. September 2010)

Dafür dann aber mit der Erziehung...Oder der Einstellung der Eltern...
Darüber gibt es sicherlich auch kaum etwas zu diskutieren, ich wollte nur mal zeigen das sich Herr Sarrazin sehr wohl mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hat und nur wissenschaftlich zulässige Schlüsse zieht. Das eine Autorin seiner Qeullen jetzt so zurückrudert und behauptet er hätte nichts verstanden ist doch nur eine Eigenschutzmaßnahme, weil sie Angst davor hat das der Fokus der Rassismus-Schreier etc. auf sie fallen könnte. 
Und Religion und Intelligenz können sicherlich einen Zusammenhang haben. Wenn Kinder von Eltern erzogen werden die ihre sämtlichen Erkenntnisse aus irgendwelchen Büchern beziehen, so aber keinerlei Kontakt zur modernen Wissenschaft etc herstellen bzw zulassen, dann können die Kinder auch nicht unvoreingenommen in der Schule lernen und somit intelligenter werden.
Es gibt auch moderne Religionen die sich entsprechend weiter entwickelt haben. Der Islam gehört in meinen Augen aber nicht dazu.


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

Was soll an Saudi-Arabien z.B. nicht modern sein?
Der Koran ist das Gesetz, DAS Buch der Bücher, jedes Kind liest darin. Und trotzdem ist Saudi-Arabien ein Hochtechnologiestandort^^

Beispiel meine Frau. Beide Eltern sind jetzt seit 18 Jahren in Dt., und können noch immer nicht wirklich Deutsch. Es reicht gerade mal so für gestammel. Meinem Schwiegervater hat man jetzt per Gutachten sogar eine sehr geringe Intelligenz bescheinigt.

Zwei von drei Kindern sind trotzdem sehr Intelligent, nämlich meine Frau und ihr Bruder.
Lediglich meine Schwägerin nicht, die leidet an einer Lernschwäche, was aber nicht mit den Genen zusammenhängt, und auch nicht damit, das sie Ausländer sind^^


----------



## Terence Skill (8. September 2010)

Andersherum, was ist an Saudi-Arabien modern??? Die sind reich, das ist aber auch alles. Diese importieren vielleicht Hochtechnologie, das wars dann aber auch...

Es sagte doch niemand das man wenig Intellektuell bleiben muss, selbst wenn man kaum etwas "geerbt" hat. Wer den Willen hat kann in der Schule alles aufholen. Aber den Willen haben die wenigsten.


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

Aber eben nicht nur die Ausländer, sondern viele Deutsche auch nicht.

Und wenn man sich dann das Bildungssystem anguckt, wundert doch gar nichts mehr. Einerseits reden sie vom Fachkräftemangel, andererseits geben innerhalb der EU nur Ungarn und Slowenien(wenn ich mich recht entsinne) noch weniger Geld für Bildung aus. Hallo? Passt doch irgendwie nicht, oder?
Wasser predigen, Wein trinken, so kann man das ständige Versprechen und dann wieder Wort brechen der Politiker, allen vorran Frau Dr. Merkel(lach) nur nennen.


----------



## Terence Skill (8. September 2010)

Damit hast du sicherlich nicht unrecht, aber das ist auch ein anderes Thema. So schlecht kann es aber auch wieder nicht sein. Ich bin 83er Jahrgang und auch zu meiner Schulzeit wurde wahrscheinlich (genau weiß ich das nicht) nicht mehr sondern eher weniger dafür ausgegeben. Dennoch habe ich in der Schule sehr viel lernen können und konnte mich entsprechend entwickeln. 

Der oben zitierte Beitrag der FAZ trägt da ein sehr passendes Fazit:

"...Allerdings weist das deutsche Bildungssystem im internationalen Vergleich keine extremen Defizite auf, und Ressourcen, die hier investiert werden sollen, müssten zunächst außerhalb dieses Systems erwirtschaftet werden. Auch darf man sich nicht einer Machbarkeitsillusion hingeben: Es gibt Grenzen der Förderung, letzten Endes muss immer die betreffende Person selbst lernen und selbst denken. Maßnahmen müssen psychologisch zielführend, politisch sinnvoll, von wohlwollender Verantwortung getragen und ethisch legitimierbar sein. Die Frage der Gene ist hier von nachgeordneter Bedeutung, zudem eine stärkere genetische Verankerung nicht automatisch Unveränderbarkeit bedeutet."


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

Ich bin ein 88er Jahrgang, einer der letzten der das Glück hatte, noch echte Lehrer zu erwischen. Richtig gute, super ausgebildete Lehrer, die eben nicht nur Wissen vermittelt haben, sondern auch Werte.

Die sind langsam aber sicher alle in Rente, und übrig sind die paar Hanseln, die schon am Wissen vermitteln scheitern, wie sollen die dann noch Werte vermitteln können?

Ich habe beides erleben dürfen/müssen, inklusive DREI Rechtschreibreformen und anderen Späßen.

Wenn die Rahmenbedingungen nicht so dolle sind, weil überall Geld fehlt, die Lehrer wenn überhaupt dann nur Wissen vermitteln, aber keine Werte mehr, wenn die Perspektive für die Jugendlichen fehlt, wo soll da Motivation herkommen?

Und wenn man dann als junger Türke weiß, man steht im späteren Berufsleben noch schlechter da als der deutsche Banknachbar, obwohl beide gerade so den Hauptschulabschluss schaffen, na was soll da denn draus werden? 

Und nicht zu vergessen, man hat damals ja keine Dichter und Denker nach Dt. geholt, deren Kinder und Enkel jetzt Probleme haben/bereiten, sondern eher einfache Gemüter für die Drecksarbeit. 
Die haben ihre Kinder auch sicher nicht dazu angehalten, Bücher zu lesen, zu interpretieren usw.
Das liegt aber dennoch nicht an den Genen.

Wie gesagt, wir haben ein Problem, da gehe ich mit Herrn Sarrazin absolut konform, aber das auf die Gene zu schieben ist Bullshit^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2010)

*weiterer 1-Hälfte-80er zu Wort meld*
Vergesst nicht, dass es Unterschiede zwischen Bundesländern gab und gibt. Ich persönlich hatte das "Vergnügen" in Hessen dabei zu sein, als die Durschnitts Klassengrößen von anfangs ~26 auf 30 und dann auf 33 Schüler aufgestockt wurden. Über meine Schulzeit betrachtet habe ich dann von 23 bis 36 Schülern alles erlebt und ich würde jedem zustimmen, der zu dem Ergebniss kommt, dass das ein deutlicher Unterschied ist. Die Zeit, die ein Lehrer bei 20-25 Schülern für individuelle Unterstützung aufwenden kann, muss er bei 33 Schülern allein dafür verwenden, Ruhe in die Klasse zu bringen. Und z.B. Aussprache von Fremdsprachen kann nicht via Frontalunterricht oder zu Hause geleehrt werden und die Eltern können da in vielen Familien genausowenig helfen, wie bei Matheproblemen in höheren Klassen.


back2topic:
[X]schlechte Idee
Im günstigsten Fall könnte Sarrazin ein paar Leute abfangen, die aus dem konservativem Milieu nach rechts driften und dann nicht bei der NPD landen. Da die wenigsten dort bleiben wäre der positive Effekt aber vermutlich gering. Schadensseitig dagegen würde ich den gleichen Effekt erwarten, wie bei andern Nischenparteien, die abseits eines populistischen Führers keine Substanz haben:
Viel Stimmungsmache zum eigenen Kernthema, in der andere, wichtig(er)e Theme untergehen. Wenn das kurz vor Wahlen gelingt (und beim Dauerbrenner Immigration ist das gut möglich) können ggf. auch nenneswerte Wahlergebnisse erzielt werden (vermutlich eher durch Mobilisierung von politisch weniger interessierten) und in der Folge hat man eine Fraktion im Parlament, die von 95% der Fragestellungen keine Ahnung hat - in vorrangegangenen Fällen aber nicht unbedingt der Meinung war, dass man deswegen auch ruhig sein müsste. In wie weit man dann wenigstens beim eigenen Kernthema schafft, umsetzbare und mehrheitsfähige Vorschläge zu produzieren, ist auch immer wieder fraglich. Möglich, das Sarrazin in diesen Punkten besser wäre, als z.B. Schill - aber für eine komplette politische Partei braucht es einfach mehr, als die Meinung einer Person.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. September 2010)

Ich bin anfangs auch auf Sarrazin hereingefallen. 

Aber als dann diese dümmliche Gerede über Juden kam, ist mir klar geworden aus welcher Richtung er kommt und warum er in der SPD ist. Internationaler Sozialismus und National-Sozialismus liegen so fern voneinander ja nicht (siehe Hitler's Fabianisten Freunde aus England). 

Der Mann würde mit seiner Art ganz klasse in eine SPD Abspaltung passen. Kann dann auch gleich die ganzen anderen Traditionalisten mitnehmen, die Marx wie eine Gottheit verehren (wenn jene nicht schon eh alle der Linken angehören).


----------



## TheRammbock (8. September 2010)

Ich als gefestigter Mensch, mit beiden Beinen im Leben stehend, würde ihm 100% meiner Stimme gegen. Dieses hat aber sicherlich nichts mit Protestwahlverhalten zu tun, sondern würde bei mir aus fester Überzeugung heraus passieren. 

@ruyven_macaran: Bevor ich losschieße, einfach mal direkt gefragt, mit deinem zweiten Absatz, deines letzten Post´s, meinst du dort eine bestimmte Partei?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich bin ein 88er Jahrgang, einer der letzten der das Glück hatte, noch echte Lehrer zu erwischen. Richtig gute, super ausgebildete Lehrer, die eben nicht nur Wissen vermittelt haben, sondern auch Werte.
> 
> Die sind langsam aber sicher alle in Rente, und übrig sind die paar Hanseln, die schon am Wissen vermitteln scheitern, wie sollen die dann noch Werte vermitteln können?
> 
> ...



Also das halte ich ehrlich gesagt für Unsinn. Das gilt vielleicht für die neuen Bundesländer, aber sicherlich nicht für den großen Rest Deutschlands. 
Solange du nicht im Osama Look (3 Jahrzehnte-Bart und Flickenkleidung) daher kommst, hast du ziemlich genau die selben Chancen (gutes Deutsch vorausgesetzt, aber das gilt ebenso für Deutsche*)

Was Werte angeht. Sowas will ich mir bestimmt nicht von meinen Lehrern vermitteln lassen. Dafür sind die Erziehungsberechtigten zuständig. 
Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn einzelne Lehrer das tun würden. Dann hätten wir bald nur noch Klassen mit lauter kleinen Greepeace Fanatikern, die sich in ihrer Freizeit auch mal gerne an die Gleise ketten oder 25 Mini-Abbilder von Marx. Je nach Gesinnung der Lehrerschaft.

Im letzten Punkt gebe ich dir recht. Das liegt bestimmt nicht an den Genen. 

Obwohl Sarrazin (ob er es weiss oder nicht) garnicht mal unrecht hat. 
Die Mehrzahl der Menschen jüdischer Abstammung haben tatsächlich eine nachweisbare, Hebräische Herkunft. Wobei ich bezweifle, dass er das damit meinte.

*Kenne genug Beispiele, in denen geborene Deutsche schlechtere Deutschkenntnisse besaß, als sein zugezogener Nachbar


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

Ich kann immer nur für die neuen BL und Berlin sprechen, als Ossi
Und da ist das nunmal so. Das gilt natürlich nicht für die jenigen Ausländer, die wirklich integriert sind und auch wollen. Ein sehr guter Freund, Weißrusse, macht in Grammatik, Rechtschreibung, Analysen, Interpretation und so ziemlich allem in Mathe den meisten Deutschen was vor. Klar das der jetzt studiert.

Aber in Berlin gibt es halt, wie in wohl jeder größeren Stadt, auch das genaue Gegenteil.


Und Lehrer sollen nicht nur Lehrer sein, sondern müssen auch erziehen. Wer soll es denn sonst machen, wenn Mutter und Vater immer arbeiten müssen, weil das Geld knapp ist?

Im Witzethread hat Dustin einen grandiosen Witz gepostet, hier der Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/23817-unlogische-dumme-witze-143.html#post2175564
Dann kannst du dir vorstellen, was ich meine^^

Und ja, man kann aufgrund d gewisser Genunterschiede vieles nachweisen. Angeblich sogar, wer Ossi und Wessi ist, weil sich in den 40 Jahren Trennung schon unterschiede gebildet haben sollen. 

Wenn man unbedingt will könnte man, wenn man lange genug sucht, was typisch preußisches in meinen Genen finden, immerhin ist meine Urgroßmutter mütterlicherseits Ostpreußin.


----------



## Wendigo (8. September 2010)

Nach 40 Jahren? Gibts dazu auch ne Quelle? 

Wenn den Kindern schon in den Kindheit falsche Werte etc von den Eltern vermittelt werden, wie sollen die Lehrer da noch erziehen können? Früher hatten die Lehrer eine Erziehungsmethode. Heute ist dies doch in keinerlei Form noch möglich.


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

Kein Plan, hat mal wer hier im Forum geschrieben, und sogar ne Quelle genannt. Das such ich jetzt aber sicher nicht raus^^

Ich hatte schon genug Lehrer in meinem Leben, und einige davon waren verdammt gut. Die hatten selbst die störrischsten Rabauken, die überall ärger gemacht haben, voll unter Kontrolle. Und das ganz ohne Schläge, Strafen, oder irgendwas in der Art. Nur mit Autorität.
Mit genug Autorität, wenn man den Kindern vermittelt wer der Boss ist, bekommt man wohl jedes Kind gut erzogen, auch als Lehrer. Das geht natürlich bei 20 Schülern, die einen verstehen besser als bei 35 Schülern, von denen die Hälfte nichtmal Deutsch kann...


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. September 2010)

@nyso: für was haben Kinder eigentlich noch eltern??

Als ich heut die Nachrichten geguckt hab hats mir (mal wieder) schier den Vogel raus gehauen!
Man müsse verstärkt Lehrer mit "Migrationshintergrund" einstellen, um die Ausländischen schüler besser zu erreichen. Da frag ich mich doch, was ist eigentlich mit den deutschen schülern, die Schüler dieses Landes? Sind die denn weniger wichtig als ausländische Schüler/"Schüler mit migrationshintergrund"? Also in Deutschland geht zur zeit einiges gewaltig schief, da muss endlich was passieren. Wenn nicht jetzt, dann isses irgendwann zu spät und es wird wohl Blut fließen. Ich hab das gefühl, unsere "politiker" halten es für wichtiger, Ausländern ein schönes Leben zu ermöglichen, als den eigenen deutschen Staatsbürgern. Das kann doch nicht sein, es geht einfach deutlich zu weit, die aufgabe einer regierung ist es immer noch, für die eigenen Leute zu regieren, und erst danach für Ausländer/"Immigranten"!
Aber unsere tollen "politiker" halten das anscheinend für genau umgekehrt...


----------



## ole88 (8. September 2010)

lol haben die einen an der waffel? 
türken als lehrer die dann denn koran vorbeten am besten noch das die 2 deutschen kinder in der klasse noch multi kulti erzogen werden?

wir haben denn weg zum untergang deutschlands schon ne weile beschritten und nun gehts endgültig bergab, traurig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2010)

@all:
Es wäre nett, wenn ihr in einem Thread zu möglichen Parteien nicht das komplette Bildungssystem aufrollt.





TheRammbock schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran: Bevor ich losschieße, einfach mal direkt gefragt, mit deinem zweiten Absatz, deines letzten Post´s, meinst du dort eine bestimmte Partei?



Beim zweiten lesen: Der Absatz täuscht etwas mehr Substanz vor, als dahinter steckt. Er gibt eher meine subjektive Meinung denn eine sachliche Einschätzung von Gesetzmäßigkeiten wieder (wäre auch vermessen, denn die Frage, wieviel Kompetenz eine Partei wie anhäufen kann, ist sicherlich nicht so einfach abschließend zu beantworten).
De Facto habe ich mir die Meinung primär anhand von Schill gebildet (der seit dem Erwachen meines Politikinteresses als einziger die komplette Spanne von der Gründung bis zur Regierungsbeteiligung abdeckt), bislang passten alle weiteren Informationshappen über Populismus ins Schema. (sei es Haider, Wahlkampfaktionen der FDP, Sprüche der Linken oder die Piratenpartei)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (9. September 2010)

Ich habe mit "gute Idee" gestimmt.
Macht es die Unterscheidung doch leichter, wenn sich Sozial"darwin"isten, Rassisten sowie Fremdenängstliche, wie auch reaktionäre Nationalisten und Seperatisten unter ihrem eigenen Fähnlein schaaren.

Vielleicht hat Deutschland dann bald wieder eine "Volks"partei nach "völkischem" Vorbild.
Da können die ganzen islamophoben Christen, "S"PD-Heinis und "Liberalen" die solch kruden Thesen nachhängen oder sie für bare Münze nehmen, dann gern Unterschlupf finden. Die NPD und die Reps müssten nicht länger beobachtet werden und würden sich gut einfügen. 

Eine neue Deutsch-Elitäre-Populisten-Partei-Einiger-Nation ...... kurz: DEPPEN. 

Ich finde klare Fronten ganz o.k. ...


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @nyso: für was haben Kinder eigentlich noch eltern??
> 
> Als ich heut die Nachrichten geguckt hab hats mir (mal wieder) schier den Vogel raus gehauen!
> Man müsse verstärkt Lehrer mit "Migrationshintergrund" einstellen, um die Ausländischen schüler besser zu erreichen. Da frag ich mich doch, was ist eigentlich mit den deutschen schülern, die Schüler dieses Landes? Sind die denn weniger wichtig als ausländische Schüler/"Schüler mit migrationshintergrund"? Also in Deutschland geht zur zeit einiges gewaltig schief, da muss endlich was passieren. Wenn nicht jetzt, dann isses irgendwann zu spät und es wird wohl Blut fließen. Ich hab das gefühl, unsere "politiker" halten es für wichtiger, Ausländern ein schönes Leben zu ermöglichen, als den eigenen deutschen Staatsbürgern. Das kann doch nicht sein, es geht einfach deutlich zu weit, die aufgabe einer regierung ist es immer noch, für die eigenen Leute zu regieren, und erst danach für Ausländer/"Immigranten"!
> Aber unsere tollen "politiker" halten das anscheinend für genau umgekehrt...



Ditto. 

Wer auch immer die Feststellung gemacht hat, dass Ausländer besser integriert werden, wenn sie von Ausländern unterrichtet werden, hat eindeutig mehr als einen Besuch beim Seelenklemptner nötig. 

Da wird dann im Unterricht lustig Türkisch geredet, wobei alle anderen Schüler dann auch mal eben ausgeschlossen werden. 

Integration sieht anders aus. 

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis es hier wie im England der 80er Jahre aussieht. Enoch Powell hat es ja damals schon richtig erkannt und vorausgesagt und nun seht, wo England heute steht. Der Islam könnte dort glatt zur Staatsreligion werden und der Jihad zum Ersatz für Weihnachten und Neujahr. Der Großteil der Einwanderer kommt aus Islamischen Ländern (vorallem Pakistan, Afghanistan und Iran), nutzt das Sozialsystem aus und droht dann auch noch mit Attentaten, sobald sich Jemand einen kleinen Witz auf Kosten ihres  Propheten erlaubt.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit "gute Idee" gestimmt.
> Macht es die Unterscheidung doch leichter, wenn sich Sozial"darwin"isten, Rassisten sowie Fremdenängstliche, wie auch reaktionäre Nationalisten und Seperatisten unter ihrem eigenen Fähnlein schaaren.
> 
> Vielleicht hat Deutschland dann bald wieder eine "Volks"partei nach "völkischem" Vorbild.
> ...



Da hat ja Jemand richtig Ahnung von der politischen Wildnis. 

Bis sich Liberale auf der einen und (National)Sozialisten/Kommunisten/Grüne/Sonstige Arbeiterparteien auf der anderen Seite, in so einer Partei die Köpfe einschlagen würden, würden keine 5 Minuten vergehen. 

Übrigens interessant, dass du so ziemlich sämtliche Richtungen in einen Topf wirfst. 

Lass mich raten: Mitglied der Linkspartei?


----------



## Terence Skill (9. September 2010)

Seit heute bin ich im Besitz des umstrittenen Buches Sarrazin´s. Ich habe bisher mit großem Interesse gelesen und bisher war alles, aber auch wirklich alles in diesem Buch schlüssig! Ich habe selten so gut recherchierte Bücher gelesen! Jede These wird von allen erdenklichen Seiten beleuchtet und besprochen. Letzlich werden daraus logischste Schlüsse gezogen, den man nur zustimmen kann.
Es ist sehr detailiert, alles mehrfach mit Quellen belegt und sehr sachlich sowie objektiv geschrieben. Jeder der das Buch verreißt kann es nicht gelesen haben.
Es ist schon interessant das etliche andere EU-Länder die selben Probleme und Statistiken zu muslimischen Einwanderern nennen. Das ist kein dummer Zufall.
In Berlin liegt der Anteil der Ausländer bei ca 14%, trotzdem stellen diese in über 30% der Straftaten dort die Tatverdächtigen... Bei Delikten wie Diebstahl, Drogenhandel etc liegt die Ausländerquote sogar bei über 80%!

Ebenso erstaunlich das es deutlich mehr "linke" Straftaten gibt, als es "rechte" gibt. Bei den Gewaltstraftaten ist der Unterschied noch weit höher!
Bei den Linken sind es 467 Gewaltstraftaten, bei den Rechten 65 im Jahr 2009.

Das ist auch hier Nachzulesen:
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/polizei-justiz/straftaeter-auf-dem-rueckzug/1804682.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2010)

Eine ausführliche Interpretation derartiger Zahlen (die keineswegs eindeutige Schlüsse zulassen, wie einem nicht nur beim Wort "Tatverdächtiger" auffallen sollte) findet sich hier. Diskussionen darüber bitte auch da führen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. September 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> lol haben die einen an der Waffel?
> türken als lehrer die dann denn koran vorbeten am besten noch das die 2 deutschen kinder in der klasse noch multi kulti erzogen werden?



Was is den an Lehrern mit türkischer Abstammung RATIONAL auszusetzen?
Und warum sollte er den Koran vorbeten, machen christliche Lehrer mit der Bibel (einglück) auch nicht.
Zumal die wirklich streng Religiösen meist eher Araber sind und nicht Türken


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. September 2010)

@ruyven: Die kriminalstatistik hab ich in irgend nem Thread schon mal genau ausgerechnet und ihr ergebnis sichtbar gemacht. Daraus ging deutlichst hervor, das unsere lieben Immigranten (für mich sind und bleiben es ausländer, oder darf man das auch nicht mehr sagen?) mehr "dreck am stecken" haben wie einheimische. Und egal ob nun Verdächtig oder fest: ein so deutlicher Unterschied spricht in jedem fall für sich


----------



## steffen0278 (9. September 2010)

Mich würde mal interressieren, wie viele, die hier diskutieren, auch das komplette Buch gelesen haben . Und nicht alles aus der Bild wissen


----------



## Veriquitas (9. September 2010)

Ich glaube ich hole mir das Buch mal hört sich echt spannend an.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (10. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> ....
> Lass mich raten: Mitglied der Linkspartei?


 

Lass mich raten: Vorurteile? 
Trotzdem liegst du falsch.


Dass die Mitglieder der DEPPEN sich die Birne einhauen, kann man sich ja in dem Zusammenhang ja nur wünschen. 
Dass du evtl. bei deiner Interpretation meines Textes Verständnisprobleme hast, lässt sich durch Wiki und selbst google abhelfen. Und die von dir angesprochenen Richtungen sind ganz und gar nicht sämtliche sondern nur eine bestimmte, die sich jedoch gern bestimmter Deckmäntelchen bedient.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Vorurteile?
> Trotzdem liegst du falsch.
> 
> 
> ...



Das trifft vielleicht auf NPD, Reps, SPD, Linkspartei, B90 und Teile der CDU/CSU sowie die FDP zu. 
Liberale an sich sind aber gänzlich inkompatibel mit der Wirtschafts- und Kulturpolitik der anderen genannten. 

Nehmen wir nur einmal Margaret Thatcher, Ronald Reagan und Augusto Pinochet als Beispiel. Alle drei Beispiele dafür, was aus der liberalen Strömung hervor ging. 
Denkst du nun ehrlich, dass (National)Sozialisten, Christdemokraten, Kommunisten und Umweltheuchler zulassen würden, dass sich die Politik aus dder Wirtschaft heraushält, Gewerkschaften fallen lässt und die Energiepolitik Angebot und Nachfrage überlässt? Und nebenbei noch den staatlichen Geldfluss deutlich einschränkt? 

Wenn wir von pseudo Liberalen Israel Hassern ala Möllemann reden, liegst du vielleicht noch richtig. Aber nicht bei Liberalität an sich.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (10. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Liberale an sich sind aber gänzlich inkompatibel mit der Wirtschafts- und Kulturpolitik der anderen genannten.


Und wie steht es mit der Sicherheits-, Innen-, Außen-, Informations-, Bildungs-, Integrations- und Versorgungspolitik? Definier mal deine Version der Liberalität (Freiheitlichkeit?) an ein paar grundlegenden und (dir persönlich) wichtigen Dingen.
Hast du eventuell auch ein paar charismatische deutsche Köpfe der politischen Landschaft in der Hinterhand, die für deine Gesinnung innerhalb der Schranken unseres Grundgesetzes eintreten?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Und wie steht es mit der* Sicherheits-, Innen-, Außen-, Informations-, Bildungs-, Integrations- und Versorgungspolitik*? Definier mal deine Version der Liberalität (Freiheitlichkeit?) an ein paar grundlegenden und (dir persönlich) wichtigen Dingen.
> Hast du eventuell auch ein paar charismatische deutsche Köpfe der politischen Landschaft in der Hinterhand, die für deine Gesinnung innerhalb der Schranken unseres Grundgesetzes eintreten?



Also ersteinmal zur Sicherheitspolitik: Da wäre es meiner Meinung ganz klar wichtig, vollends auf Berufssoldaten und Freiwllige zu vertrauen. Die Wehrpflicht also abzuschaffen (so wie es ja auch geplant ist). 

Außenpolitik: Offen mit all jenen, die Freiheit und Rechtsstaatlichkeit achten, aber eine absolute Abmahnung jener, die diese Werte attackieren (letzteres wären Länder wie Iran und Nord Korea). Keine Gespräche mit letzteren Nationen. Keine Verhandlungen. Keine Katastrophen Hilfe von staatlicher Seite. Allerdings auch kein Embargo (Privatleute sind frei mit jenen Nationen in Verhandlung zu treten, solange dies nicht die nationale Sicherheit gefährdet). 

Einwanderungs und Integrationspolitik: Ein deutliches Anziehen gegenüber der derzeitigen Integrations- und Einwanderungspolitik. Das System mit begrenzten Visen bleibt erhalten, allerdings müssen Immigranten für eine unbegrenzte Aufenthaltsgenehmigung vorab eine Anstellung aufweisen -- in welchem Fall die Firma bürgt -- oder einen höheren Betrag für die Einreise zahlen. 
Inspiration dafür ist das Australische System. 

Integration an sich würde konsequenter als heute üblich betrieben. 
Ein großer Faktor dafür ist die Verfassungstreue. Dieser kommt meiner Meinung nach im Unterricht deutlich zu kurz weg. Dies sollte sich ändern. 
Meiner Meinung nach wären Debattierklubs genau richtig um solche Themen in der Schule fachgerecht zu behandeln und ausländische Schüler zu integrieren. 
Koran Unterricht oder dergleichen würde nicht stattfinden. Religionsunterricht an sich würde zur Gänze wegfallen. 

Insgesamt bleibt zu sagen, dass mein System darauf abzielen würde, die Bürger deutlich zu entlasten. Dies erreicht man dadurch, dass man die Wirtschaft den Marktkräften überlässt, Steuern senkt und soziale Verantwortlichkeiten an jene privaten Institutionen abgibt, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben. 

Desweiteren gäbe es dann keine Bail-Outs (Rettungsaktionen) mehr für Konzerne, da dies wirtschaftlich keinerlei Sinn macht und Mismanagement in der Mehrheit aller Fälle nicht durch einfache Finanzspritzen auszugleichen ist. 

In Folge dessen würde auch eine Dezentralisierung des Bankensystems stattfinden.

Charismatische deutsche Köpfe kann ich allerdings nicht wirklich nennen, da Deutschland schon immer eher auf der anderen Seite des Freiheitsspektrums war. Deutschland fehlt es seit jeher an Politikern, die nicht vollends der Macht und Gier verfallen.

EDIT: Was mir persönlich auch noch sehr wichtig wäre, ist dass die Gewerkschaften endlich einmal in ihre Schranken gewiesen werden und nebenbei ihren Monopolartigen Status verlieren. 
Insofern wären einige Reformen angebracht, die Arbeitgebern dabei helfen könnten Streiks besser zu überstehen und die bisherigen Benachtteiligungen aufheben, mit denen Arbeitnehmer ohne Mitgliedschaft in einer Gewerkschaft bisher zu kämpfen hatten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wenn wir von pseudo Liberalen Israel Hassern ala Möllemann reden, liegst du vielleicht noch richtig. Aber nicht bei Liberalität an sich.



Vielleicht hat es ja einen Grund, dass er "Liberale" in Anführungszeichen gesetzt hat?  Da er sonst auch auf Parteien anspielt, sollte man das vielleicht als "Die Liberalen" nennen, die nicht unbedingt und immer liberal sind (z.B. wenn der Staat einseitig Wirtschaftszweige unterstützen oder der Wirtschaft die Infrastruktur hinstellen soll), aber mal Möllemann zu sich zählten.


P.S.:
Stellt eure Diskussion über die Wunschpartei/Antipartei doch gelentlich mal in Bezug zu Sarrazin.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (11. September 2010)

Seit gestern gibt es quasi eine "Sarrazin-Partei ohne Sarrazin" 
Zumindest scheint sie beim Thema Integration/Islam Sarrazin inhaltlich nahe zu stehen. "Mehr Demokratie" ist immerhin das zweite wahrnehmbare Thema dieser Partei:
Die Freiheit | Partei für mehr Freiheit und Demokratie


----------



## nyso (11. September 2010)

Hab mir den gestern schonmal angeguckt.

Islamkritischer Drecks***


----------



## AMDFan2005 (11. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Hab mir den gestern schonmal angeguckt.
> 
> *Islamkritischer Drecks****



Oh ja. 

Wie kann es Jemand nur wagen den heiligen Kult des Islams zu beleidigen? *Ironie

Ich habe Neuigkeiten für dich. Der Islam ist genauso wenig frei von Kritik wie das Christentum, das Judentum und sämtliche anderen Religionen. 

Das sollten dessen Anhänger langsam einmal lernen, nachdem sogar die eigenen Leute (letztens beispielsweise ein junger Araber auf SF1. Auf dem kurz nach der Sendung dann leider wie so üblich auch schon eine Fatwa gestartet wurde) Zweifel an der derzeitigen Lage und Führung anmelden. 

Aber gut. Ich werde mich jetzt langsam sowieso hier raushalten. Nachdem die Moderation gerade bei mir Bitte um Political Correctness angemeldet hat. Als Jemand der an Freiheit glaubt und sich nicht von empfindlichen Religiösen den Mund verbieten lässt, kann ich das leider nicht erfüllen und werde meine Meinung dann eben in der Zukunft woanders kundtun. 

Nur eins noch: Fragt euch einmal wem ihr alle eure Religionsfreiheit zu verdanken habt. Das waren jene Menschen (größtenteils Deisten), die vorallem jener Islam heutzutage als Ungläubige schimpft und im Koran zu deren Bekehrung oder Mord aufruft.


----------



## nyso (11. September 2010)

Du hast keine Ahnung, wie es auf der Welt aussieht hab ich das Gefühl^^

Ganz nebenbei bin ich Atheist, bzw. Heide.

Aber ich finde jeder sollte seinen Glauben ausleben dürfen. Und jeder der einen Gläubigen daran hindert oder stigmatisiert, ist für mich nunmal ein Drecksack.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2010)

Die Beiträge zur Ausländerkriminalität finden sich jetzt im richtigen Thread.
Weitere Versuche, das Thema hier aufzurollen, werden kommentarlos gelöscht.

Weitere Versuche, eine Offtopic-Diskussion über 9/11 zu starten werden direkt mit roten Karten belohnt. (Leuten, die gerne einen seperaten Thread dazu erstellen wollen, wird empfohlen, sich den bereits existierenden anzugucken und gründlich zu überlegen, wie sie dessen Probleme umgehen wollen)


----------



## GaAm3r (13. September 2010)

Ich habe das Buch gelesen und bin 14 , ich fühle mich jetzt intelekutell   .


----------



## AMDFan2005 (13. September 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Ich habe das Buch gelesen und bin 14 , ich fühle mich jetzt intelekutell   .



Naja. Alleine lesen macht einen nun aber noch nicht zum Intelektuellen. Man muss auch wissen was man liest und falls es drauf ankommt darüber debattieren können.


----------



## GaAm3r (13. September 2010)

Ich hatte bist zum 1 Kapitel 12 Seiten 40 min gebraucht und heftige kopfschmerzen gehabt . Ich habe da so ein Wort für brainfuc*. 

 in 40 min schaffe ich 150 Seiten in Fantasy Büchern.


----------



## Lartens (14. September 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist eine miese Idee, da würden sich dann eh nur ein Großteil der Leute versammeln, die geistig komplett durchgeknallt sind (laut Sarrazin duch Vererbung), so wie bei den Linken...  und bei den Wählern würden halt vielleicht um die 15-20% für die Partei stimmen, aber eher nur aus Protest - ich vermute eher VIEL weniger: die aktuell angeblich 18% sind aus Spontan-Umfragen. Wenn so eine Partei erstmal ein Programm aufstellt und Kandiaten veröffentlicht und dann der "hype" schon längst verflogen ist, sieht das ganze sicher nochmal völlig anders aus.



/sign.

Sowas wie eien Sarrazin Partei gab es doch schonmal in Hamburg. Schill-Partei.

In der Musik heißt sowas one hit wonder.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. September 2010)

nur mal ne kleine "Satire", manchmal sprechen bilder eben mehr als worte 

P.S.: Habe das Buch heute bekommen und gleich mal ne gute menge seiten gelesen, und ich bin überrascht wie sachlich es ist. Und ich kann durchgehend ALLE Thesen bestätigen


----------



## Lartens (17. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> nur mal ne kleine "Satire", manchmal sprechen bilder eben mehr als worte
> 
> P.S.: Habe das Buch heute bekommen und gleich mal ne gute menge seiten gelesen, und ich bin überrascht wie sachlich es ist. Und ich kann durchgehend ALLE Thesen bestätigen



Ironie ist nicht immer ein probates Mittel der Meinunsgäußerung. wird gerne missverstanden, auch mitergänzenden smileys "Aussagen"


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. September 2010)

Sarrazin-Partei lol

Bloß nicht!


----------

